# More Friendlier? Male or Female



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I was just on a page:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/articl ... tml?cat=53

it states to pick a female because it is more friendly (Gregarious).
Is this true? i'm scheduled to get a boy (which i am happy with.)

Sooo. T or F a female is more gregarious?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

100% False


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Nope, not at all true. There are people that say boys are better. In truth, it depends on the individual hedgehog. There are no personality differences between the sexes.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Just reading the first paragraph of that article makes me think the author doesn't have a clue.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

That article is from 4 years ago and contains a bit of misleading information. I'd stick with info that is more up-to-date, especially websites (such as HHC) where there are experienced hedgie owners and breeders able to give great advice. 

~Melissa


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have two males. One is absolutely the sweetest hedgehog ever ever ever. The other wishes I would LEAVE HIM ALONE FOR CRYING OUT LOUD.  

Even with other animals, dogs and cats, I just don't think gender determines friendliness. I have two of each sex of different breeds of dogs and they just have their own personalities. The girls aren't more nurturing, the boys aren't more protective, I really don't think anyone would know their sex without looking.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I read that whole article and it was very vage and poorly written. Most of that information was just...bad.  
However, getting back to your question, the answer is false.


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

People tend to think that male animals are more outgoing and adventurous and females more nurturing. There may be some fragment of truth to this, but in my experience gender doesn't matter. 

Also, I have heard that female cats can be moody sometimes, even if they are neutered (phantom PMS). I don't know if other species experience this or not.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LMAO, that page was a bunch of BS. 

Not to mention that the author needs to go back to preschool. Hedge hog... you mean hedgehog? hedg hog? Even worse. 


*goes on rant about stupid people....*


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> LMAO, that page was a bunch of BS.
> 
> Not to mention that the author needs to go back to preschool. Hedge hog... you mean hedgehog? hedg hog? Even worse.
> 
> *goes on rant about stupid people....*


What LG said. :mrgreen:


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

that article borders on insane.
almost nothing is even slightly accurate.


----------

